# Burton SI



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i will fess up - i had 'em when they were first introduced. they were stiff as hell. and the boots were like frankenstein's - clunky and heavy. i never had a problem with the step-in mechanism though, unlike others, it's never accidently released on me and other than snow accumulation, never jammed up. but i did manage to crack the frame after a fall right near where the highback connects to the baseplate which rendered the entire binding useless because it's all plastic. i had a lot of trouble unloading them as used goods because most people think they're a joke. was happy to return to straps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

i had a pair for a day and took them back before i even hit the slopes...i was like 16 and had a hell of a time getting in and out of them cause the highbacks were always in my way.

i think they look retarded and i hated the way my boots felt


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I rode them for years, the worst case scenario is having to pull up the cam levers to ensure that it's engaged.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Have some Mission Si bindings & Driver Si boots. Never had a problem with the engagement. Worked great but they are heavy (compared to my new Co2 Slx combo). I have a pretty jacked up lower back, so i'm not looking forward to bending over to strap in. The step in engagement still works great. the boots just hurt way too bad now. Pure pain from the first run in the arch and the ankle strap. I do have extremely flat feet though. I say... if yours work & don't give you trouble keep on keeping on.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I used them my first season. I never had a mechanical issue with them. They never popped out, and went in easily enough. It's the support and response that were lacking. I just moved on to Flow bindings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I used them my first season. I never had a mechanical issue with them. They never popped out, and went in easily enough. It's the support and response that were lacking. I just moved on to Flow bindings.


I can understand that. I got the first ones that came out (98 or 99) customs and rulers. But the drivers i got (02) were stiff like crazy, plus there is an extra insert to put between the laces and the tongue that adds more stiffness. I think i was just due for new boots anyway.


----------

